# Nur 2133MHZ - ASUS X370 Pro und G.Skill RipJaws V



## Atomix (30. November 2017)

Hallo,

ich habe gestern meinen neunen PC zusammengebaut und in Betrieb genommen. Die. CPU ist ein Ryzen 1600X.

Ich bekomme jedoch im BIOS nur 2133HZ bei den RAM angezeigt. Hat jemand eine Idee warum die mit so niedrigem Takt laufen?
in welchem Slot sie stecken sollte ja eigentlich egal sein, oder?


----------



## evilgrin68 (30. November 2017)

Die bevorzugten Slots stehen im Handbuch. Dieses Ding aus Papier.

Und 2133MHz ist der Standard Takt, so soll es sein.


----------



## drstoecker (30. November 2017)

Versuch mal per docp das xmp Profil zu laden. Wenn es nicht geht musst du wahrscheinlich die Werte von Hand optimieren.


----------



## defender197899 (30. November 2017)

Hast du DOCP aktiviert ?
wenn nein  mach es und damit kannst du die XMP Profile probieren.
Und welche Bios version hast du drauf.


----------



## Atomix (30. November 2017)

In dem Ding aus Papier stand kein bevorzugter Steckplatz für die Riegel.

Das BIOS hat die Version .0805

Die Einstellungen kann ich erst heute Abend überprüfen, bin noch auf der Arbeit


----------



## markus1612 (30. November 2017)

Dann bin ich mal so frei:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## defender197899 (30. November 2017)

wenn du nur 2 Riegel verbaust dann auf die  Dunkelgrauen Slots , dann bios Update und   ,sollte aber ab 801 sollte das AGESA 1006 drauf sein  ansonsten vesuche das 902  .
Bei den Asus AM4 Boards steht DOCP für XMP  ,versuche aber erst ,wenn die Module 2 Profile haben ,das langsamere.
2666 sollten eigendlich immer drin sein   und  noch was 3000 ist bei AMD 2933 .


----------



## ASD_588 (30. November 2017)

Mach erstmal ein bios update, das neuste soll die Version 3203 vom 2017/11/17 sein.

PRIME X370-PRO CPU Support| Mainboards | ASUS Deutschland


----------



## evilgrin68 (30. November 2017)

Atomix schrieb:


> In dem Ding aus Papier stand kein bevorzugter Steckplatz für die Riegel.


Nee... Das steht nie darin...  

Warum werden die nur immer wieder mit in den Karton gelegt?


----------



## Atomix (30. November 2017)

Also, die RAM stecken in DIMM_A1 und DIMM_B1. Das sind die anthrazit farbenen Steckplätze. 

BIOS ist jetzt auch das aktuelle 3202

aber der Takt ist weiterhin bei 2133MHZ

ist es normal, dass ich jetzt im BIOS anfangen muss zu übertakten?
oder an was liegt es, dass der Takt so niedrig ist ?


----------



## ASD_588 (30. November 2017)

Hier stand müll...


----------



## flip_4 (30. November 2017)

Habe das selbe Problem mit dem B350-Plus und dem F4-3200C16D-16GVKB. Geht nicht über 2133MHZ. Bios ist das Aktuelle drauf.
Wenn ich im Bios 3200 oder 2933 einstelle braucht er ein paar Anläufe bis er wieder in das Bios kommt. 

Laut Asus soll der F4-3200C16D-8GVKB für das Board freigegeben sein. Bei mir ist der F4-3200C16-8GVKB (ohne D) verbaut. 

Was ich bis jetzt rausgefunden habe, dass Samsung Speicher problemlos funktioniert und Hynik Probleme macht. Hab leider Hynik.

Gibt es möglichkeiten den Takt höher zu machen?


----------



## Atomix (30. November 2017)

Es handelt sich um folgende RAM:

16GB (2x 8192MB) G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16-18-18-38 Dual Kit


----------



## defender197899 (30. November 2017)

Kuck  dir mal diesen Thread  an.
[Sammelthread] ASUS Prime X370-Pro (AM4)


----------



## fipS09 (30. November 2017)

Atomix schrieb:


> Es handelt sich um folgende RAM:
> 
> 16GB (2x 8192MB) G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16-18-18-38 Dual Kit


Das sind keine Samsung B-Dies. Werden dir im BIOS DOCP Profile angezeigt?

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 3 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Schwarzseher (30. November 2017)

Welche Profile kannst du denn auswählen unter D.O.C.P?
Mit 2933 Mhz sollten die laufen denke ich.
Ist das der hier?:G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-38 (F4-3200C16D-16GVKB) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Edit:[Sammelthread] ASUS Prime X370-Pro (AM4) - Seite 242
3: Ausloten des maximal stabilen Speichertakts


----------



## Atomix (1. Dezember 2017)

Schwarzseher schrieb:


> Welche Profile kannst du denn auswählen unter D.O.C.P?
> Mit 2933 Mhz sollten die laufen denke ich.
> Ist das der hier?:G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-38 (F4-3200C16D-16GVKB) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> ...



ja genau um dieses Kit handelt es sich. 
Ich bin heute Morgen ins BIOS und konnte unter DOCP Folgendes einstellen:

DOCP DDR4-32p0 16-18-18.38

Der Rest stand auf Auto. Habe jetzt den Takt auf 2666 erhöht und es funktioniert. 

Da ich mich nullstens mit Overclocking auskenne will ich auch nichts falsch machen. 

Würdet ihr vom Takt Höhe gehen und muss dann etwas weiteres umgestellt werden als die Speicherfrequenz?


----------



## Schwarzseher (1. Dezember 2017)

Wie gesagt 2933 Mhz sollte möglich sein mit 1.35 Volt Spannung.Ansonsten muss man die Timings evt. etwas entschärfen.
2933 Mhz einstellen,dann mit Memtest schauen ob er stabil läuft.Oft startet der Rechner aber schon gar nicht mehr wenn das Board o. der Ram das nicht mitmachen.
2666 sind aber auch schon ok weil man nach oben sowieso kaum noch einen Geschwindigkeitsunterschied feststellt.
YouTube


----------



## Atomix (1. Dezember 2017)

Super. Danke für die kompetente und schnelle Hilfe. 

Sofern ich nur den Takt erhöhen muss und sonst nichts versuche ich es heute Abend mal mit 2933. 

Volt sind 1.35


----------



## Crush4r (1. Dezember 2017)

D.O.C.P oder XMP muss man immer einstellen, ansonsten läuft ram immer nur auf seinem standardtakt von 2133mhz. und das ist eigendlich auch kein wirkliches OC sondern nur das auswählen des profils. 

muss man aber immer machen. das ist mit unter die sicherheit dass wenn der ram mit seinem angegeben takt nicht läuft, der pc weiterhin booten kann.


----------



## Atomix (9. Dezember 2017)

Der PC läuft jetzt stabilisier 2933 MHZ. Danke für eure Unterstützung. Habe es mit 1.35V laufen und musste sonst nichts anpassen.


----------

